# 12 surprise new chicks



## colingm (Sep 7, 2012)

We have a flock of about 50 Brown Shavers, we also have a twelve hens that a friend gave us as day old chicks, breed well mixed up would be the best description, they are all grown up now. Oh yes we also have a over abundance of roosters who we will slowly add to the freezer. 

Any way we are virulent with the eggs as we sell to pay for the feed, so much to our surprise this lot appeared yesterday.  12 in total. This hen is like the mum of all mums.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Aww! So cute!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## ypease (May 28, 2013)

How marvelous! There is nothing like a little surprise to brighten your day, especially 12 of them so cute and precious!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Awe!! What an awesome surprise.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Too cute!!! Just simply adorable!


----------

